# When you don't want to train...



## RubberDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

... how do you psych yourself up to go ahead and do it anyway?

I'm new to martial arts (started Wing Chun about 2 months ago), and I've found that the initial enthusiasm is wearing off, but I haven't yet reached the stage where perceived progress can keep me going.  Translation: I'm at the I suck stage 

Motivation to train is pretty much at rock bottom, but I've discovered I can trick myself into enthusiasm by playing loud upbeat slightly aggressive music to get myself into a more positive state of mind before going to class and have started to build myself an appropriate playlist on my ipod with that in mind!

A friend has also started drip feeding me martial arts films on DVD which is also helping me want to put the work in to move out of the general-incompetence-will-trip-over-my-own-feet-if-possible phase.

I was wondering what other people did to keep up momentum when you were starting out, or just if you have a rough week when you can't be bothered.  Any great tips?


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 30, 2009)

Two thoughts.

One, you just don't feel like going. Show up anyways. Often, you will find the energy of other students might carry you through. Also, once you get moving, you will feel better.

Two, if you're really stuck, make sure you don't have some other significant health issue. If not, then you might really just need a break. There's no problem in taking a couple days off. Make sure it's a planned break with a planned return. If you don't plan the return, you might find the break is longer than you expect.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

First of all you definitely don't suck in any regards!

Once you understand that, what your going through is a natural training process that everybody starts out at. And maybe some like myself are still at, lol just kidding.

You can't become a Master overnight, or from books, etc...

Only from top level training from a knowledgeable Instructor.

What I mean by top level training is training with hard work, dedication, intent on learning everything.

That has to be part of the formula to begin with.  

As far as motivation, I run low quite frequently. The best advice I could offer for that is one of two things.

1st find a training partner that would share in your enthusiasm and dedication to training. That way they can keep you going when your running low and you can do likewise.

2nd take some time and really think about the reasons why you want to train and what goals you wish to obtain. Your goals have to be first in your mind and they have to be strong enough to keep you going.

Once those are in effect, you'll feel more purpose and logic in your training.

Good luck!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 30, 2009)

The hardest part of any workout is getting started. 

Dress for the part (gym, wear gym shorts...martial arts, get yer gi on)

Crank up your favorite music.

And, as Nike says, "Just do it!" 

Once you get started you may find you were glad you did by the time you're done.


----------



## Flea (Jun 30, 2009)

Ditto on what Tensei said about understanding your motivation in taking the class.  If it turns out to have evolved into something different from what originally brought you in the door, there's nothing wrong with that (rather, it would show a lot of growth in the art, methinks.)  And if you don't fully understand your motivation you'll be dangling the wrong carrot before yourself and it won't be effective.

Here is what worked for me ...

Above all else, I'm careful to maintain the _habit_ of going.  Once that's gone, forget it.  So even on days when the weather is terrible, I'm in a bad mood, and what have you I've made a covenant with myself to _show up_ no matter what.  Once I get there, 98% of the time everything falls into place and I have fun.

Yeah, you probably do suck after just two months.  So what?  Everyone sucks after just two months.  There's nothing wrong with that.  When I hit the 2-month mark, I tweaked my back really badly and spent almost a month on the sidelines.  I think it's one of the best things that could have happened for my practice, because I quickly discovered that _everyone_ sucks.  There were a couple students who had been there for several years, but everyone else was a novice like me.  If I hadn't had a chance to notice so many other people waddling around like penguins, I might have gotten self-conscious enough to quit altogether.  (I'm a brutal perfectionist.)  Instead, that view pushed me through to a new spiritual level of appreciating the _process_ intrinsically.  So don't worry about how you look, and stop watching Bruce Lee movies for a while.    You're at a unique point in your training and your life, and you'll look back on this fondly some day.  See where it takes you.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 30, 2009)

The days you don't feel like training are the days you must train even harder.  It's called mental toughness.  A self defense situation does not wait for when you are mentally ready, wearing the right shoes and have the advantage in the setting.


----------



## hkfuie (Jun 30, 2009)

Flea said:


> Yeah, you probably do suck after just two months.  So what?  Everyone sucks after just two months.



I love that response, Flea!  Really, not only because it made me laugh, but also because it's true!

I remember having similar struggles.  Every time, I would just find one reason to go.  Sometimes it was to see a training partner, sometimes to hopefully finish a form, sometimes b/c I knew I'd get to release a little aggression, sometimes just because I did not want to quit (and skipping class is the first step of quitting).

Now, it's been a part of my life so long, I just go.  It's just one of the things I do.  (knock on wood!)  I enjoy my classes.  They're a highlight in my week.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 30, 2009)

When I don't want to train I go and watch Youtube fights and I think how I don't want to be like that.

You can watch any anime because they all have the same message never give up,count on your friends,you can do it message.

I just woke up so I think my input is skewed.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2009)

I usually had the opposite problem and overtrain!  However, a good training partner can help get you in gear and motivate you.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> When I don't want to train I go and watch Youtube fights and I think how I don't want to be like that.
> 
> You can watch any anime because they all have the same message never give up,count on your friends,you can do it message.
> 
> I just woke up so I think my input is skewed.



As far as Anime,

I'm still working on the ability to fly and shoot energy blasts out of my hands, I would say 20 more years of watching Anime and I'll be able to catch onto the mechanics of it. I'll post a vid when it happens...


----------



## RubberDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks all, lots of great advice and lots of things to think about 

I definitely think the regular habit regardless of how I feel is the way to go - no taking days off, not this early on - as I know if I give myself "permission" to skip, then I'll take advantage.  Know thy weaknesses and all that!  I also know that I get so much more out of the class if I'm in the right frame of mind before I go, hence trying to find ways to trick myself into feeling motivated!

Good point about working out why I am there and working out goals based on that.  There's a whole host of reasons I started going, but primarily because it sounded fun and a good way to be fit for a purpose rather than for the sake of it.  Hmm, thinking about it, my motivation has dropped quite a lot since talk has been focusing on the upcoming gradings coming up - so maybe that has something to do with it.

No gi - just wear normal clothes to my class (tracksuit bottoms/t-shirt/trainers) - which has its pros and cons, I guess.

Oh I do have one motivation to go - the person who lends me the DVDs I only know through the class, so I have to go back to get the next one off her  (never watched a martial art movie in MY LIFE before I started this class, so that's not my motivation, promise!)

Great idea to focus on the little things to look forward too as well, thank you hkfuie


----------



## RubberDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> As far as Anime,
> 
> I'm still working on the ability to fly and shoot energy blasts out of my hands, I would say 20 more years of watching Anime and I'll be able to catch onto the mechanics of it. I'll post a vid when it happens...



HAHA... I felt like that after watching Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - so _that's_ where I'm going wrong, I need a wire and pulley system


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

RubberDuck said:


> HAHA... I felt like that after watching Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - so _that's_ where I'm going wrong, I need a wire and pulley system


 
There are no short cuts to flying


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

But I'm as guilty as the next guy, I have over 1,000 Wu Xia movies and my collection continues to grow that's not even counting my anime collection!! I need help... :uhyeah:


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> There are no short cuts to flying


 
You just have to throw yourself at the ground....and miss.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> You just have to throw yourself at the ground....and miss.



So that's how it is, I always throw myself at the ground but I never miss...


----------



## yak sao (Jul 10, 2009)

knowing you suck is the first step to mastery grasshopper


----------



## RubberDuck (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I kept going...

... I just passed my first two gradings


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah... there are days when I get bummed out,and feel flat out whooped....
A couple of things that motivate me are;for every day I don't train,I feel like I have to play catch up especially when stretching....also remind yourself some is better than nothing......maybe just sit-ups today..or just chain punches it doesn't always have to be intense...that is your choice,remember taking an entire day off once in a while...no reason to feel guilty,sometimes it's rejuvenating for the mind as well as the body.Read a good martial art book...shadow box,do something easy,be good to yourself,absorb instead of chunks.Well rounded and balanced,That's my two cents.....


----------



## PurpleParham84 (Jul 13, 2009)

The best thing that helps/has helped me is training at schools that follow a strict curriculum. Just knowing that I am missing something, and other students are learning something that I am not infuriated me, especially when I would show up next class with a target on my back to be someone's test dummy. 

But as I progressed, I found that the curriculum still keeps me going back, even when it repeats itself months down the road. Also, I have progressed and am fortunate enough to be an instructor and mentor to other students. Having responsibility and an obligation to go is the best motivation.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 7, 2009)

Regardless of whether I feel like it or not, I just go unless I simply cannot make it.

If I don't go because I have a good excuse, then the next step will be to stay home because of a bad excuse.
If I don't go because I have a bad excuse, then the next step is to only go if I feel like it.


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello,  Only you know the "truth" about yourself and feelings to go to training...(it always will be hard work) and it is easy to be lazy...and NOT GO...to class

Next  for every hour of class...everyone should be training at least 5 hours or more per class hour at home...IF YOU DO NOT TRAIN OR PRACTICE AT HOME....you heart is NOT IN IT!   

...As in any activity....NO heart...NO sense continue...It should be something you enjoy learning and doing...

..suggestion find another marital arts school...Maybe JUDO?  ..it is more than you think...

It is easy to be lazy...especially if you do not look forward to class....

Two months...is telling you...it is something...you do not like doing...

Most people want to be a martial artist....NOT many will go thru for "what it takes"  ...and it takes lots of hardwork outs..

Push-ups, 
Sit-ups
Jump roping
squats
kicks 
punches
bag works
running
etc...excerise will be endless

those are some of the suffs you need to do weekly and often...
ONLY those who love doing it...will DO WHAT IT TAKES....

Aloha.....we all get lazy time to time too.....(but never stop the training..)


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 9, 2009)

still learning said:


> Next  for every hour of class...everyone should be training at least 5 hours or more per class hour at home...IF YOU DO NOT TRAIN OR PRACTICE AT HOME....you heart is NOT IN IT!



Excuse me? Who are you to judge me?

I try to practise at home several times per week, and usualy I train about as much hours per week on my own as I have class hours (3 to 4 hours on average).

But by your reasoning, If I have 2 times 1.5 class hour per week (3 hours) then you say that unless I practise 15 hours per week (spread over only 5 days-> at least 3 hours per day) my heart is not in it?

So I suppose either you don't have kids, or you let your partner do the hard work so that you can do what you want? And you probably don't have a home that needs renovation, or any other things that complicate life? How fortunate for you.

Some of us have a life that consists of more than MA. I go to every class and practise as much in my free time as my situation allows, which is far less than your proposed 5 hours. And if you think that this is a measure of whether one's heart is in it, then you have some serious growing up to do.


----------



## RubberDuck (Aug 9, 2009)

still learning said:


> Next  for every hour of class...everyone should be training at least 5 hours or more per class hour at home...IF YOU DO NOT TRAIN OR PRACTICE AT HOME....you heart is NOT IN IT!


Hmm, in that case I may as well give up now!  I just don't have that sort of time.  I have a 2.5hr class and get about 3-4 hrs of other exercise/strength training done in the week.

By those rules, anyone who has dependants to look after or long hours at work would never be able to train a martial art.

Anyway.  I'm enjoying it again and I'm progressing.  Just because I have other demands on my time doesn't mean that I'm not going to get something out of my MA class.


----------



## RubberDuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Some of us have a life that consists of more than MA. I go to every class and practise as much in my free time as my situation allows



Cross-post.  Thank goodness for that.  I panicked a bit when I did the maths!!

Relieved that my 3-4hrs outside of class doesn't sound that paltry now.


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, Rule of thumb- was suggested by a former Sensi (his beliefs pass on to us) One hour class and added at least 5 hours of home training.....

Another Rule of thumb (S).....Priorty of lifes....We found Family first...
2nd priorties..is our work (job)...mainly because it supports the Family or families....

Lastly or 3rd: can be Martial arts training....fishing..hiking..or any other hobbies you wish to be...

Please (BRUNO@mt) ....we have NO right to judge you or anyone...EACH of us have been brought up differently.....

We were sharing our thoughts (good sometimes to keep to oneself)

We meant NO harm or hurts here.....

Important thing here...If you do not enjoy what you are doing? What would be the best solutions?
---------------------------

Presently unemploy..working PT a few hours a week, A daughter (Senior- High school) getting looking forward to going to college....

A son- juinor in College this coming year....a big mortage that the banks will NOT work with us....

just like everybody else...lots of bills.. too (Bruno@mt) ....

--------------------------------------

Bruce Lee became successful because of his 8-12 hours of training per day at times...

Masiko Kimura (the JUDO God) pre-ww11- aveage 900 push-ups a day and train almost 9 hours day....READ about his life...very interesting (the Kimura)

Those that train the hardest? will in the end..be the hardest to fight!

Winners KNOW....to be the best...means practice and more practice...train and more training.....

Sorry to all those I may have offended.................

------------------------------------------------------

We have many kinds of students....we love to teach those who "really wants' to learn more and do more too........( parents that drop off kids-and don't want to be there....makes teaching them a little more challenging to get them to want to learn!)....

......one push-up today...tommorrow will work on achieving two push-ups...at end of month-go to three?

Aloha

PS: Thank-you Bruno@mt... for bringing your point of view- NO offense intended NOTE here: My comments was to "Rubber duck" ...sorry if it offend you or anyone....NOT meant to be that way...!


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, Have you ever notice...those that love doing there hobbies...can do it forever?

a guy we know...comes home from work...change his clothes..goes to work on his yard almost 7 days a week.

Guess who has the nicest yard? ...yep that guy!

Hawaii is well known for canoe racing- single,doubles, teams and inter-island raciing in all forms....guess who usually wins? those that train the most...many of them at the end of work...is paddling dailey (they know they need to and also enjoy being winners at the canoe racing...

The more times you put into your hobbies...one will improve the skills...

Family first (time here should be alot more) if one has a family...two work(your job) should be second...third can be anything you want...

Everyone should have a balance that works...younger kids under 13 years..LOTs of your time is needed here...

over 13 -18 as much as they allow you too..

over 18....when both of you can enjoy moment together, more the better

Aloha,

Time management: Learn about it and learn to apply and use it...many forms and style too...to use!

Do one week- a time log- of everything you do at every minute...count the work times,break times,driving times,tv times,work out times,class times doing nothing times...every minute.....
------------------------

One technique for people who want more time for themselves...

List all the things you want to accomplish this week..
Next: priortise the list..into 3 columns

next: The A list-must do list
B list not as important..yet would add to accompisments list
C list...can wait and wait list - washing the car, cleaning the bowling balls..

DO IT NOW - tell yourself- and do it NOW! the top of the list as they become available ( may need to do the number two on the list and move to number three because number 3 can be done now! ...always keep options open...

Do NOW works...as the time becomes available to you....

Usually by thrusday...the most of the A and B list..get done...for us anyway....

When behind...one of the best ways to get ahead.....DO IT NOW list...is to do it!

Funny guys who have no hobbies or activtives...always say they have NO time?

Aloha, Saving time......is it possible? best to make use of it NOW!

PS: The last time we tried to save time? ...we lost money!!


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Aug 31, 2009)

Greetings - I am not judging you , but, I do have to agree with 
"Next for every hour of class...everyone should be training at least 5 hours or more per class hour at home...IF YOU DO NOT TRAIN OR PRACTICE AT HOME....you heart is NOT IN IT! '

If we assume that you are wanting to be a True


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 31, 2009)

That equation simply does not make sense. According to that statement:
If I train 1 hour per week, and then train 5 hours in my free time, my heart would be in it.
If I train 3 hours per week and still train 5 hours in my free time, my heart would not be in it.
You have to agree that that does not make sense.

I agree that to reach perfection, MA has to be your one and only mission.
Only a select few can manage that. Making the free time to dedicate in total 6 hours out of my already busy schedule and not missing a single class means that my heart is really in it, or I would not do it.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry the last message got away from me .

I am not being  judgmental, This is my frank opinion 
nothing more,  take it for what it is worth.

There is a difference between a hobbyist and a warrior. 
There is a difference between playing at something and 
living it. 

The Only constant (besides God) in the universe is Change.
We can not maintain a practice at the same level, 
we are either getting stronger and  sharper or we 
are getting weaker and duller.

We can make all the excuses we want for not training, 
but, while we do not train our enemies do train, 
while we become weak and complacent , 
or enemies become stronger and bolder.

Do not count the hours,  use all the time you have 
to train,  There is NOTHING you do in life that can 
not be related to training,   There is nothing but training 
in the life of a warrior except using this training. 

Even time with you Wife and Children is using 
this training ,I will give you a example ,
You take your wife and kids to the mall to shop,
you are their defender,  the last line of defense between
them , and a hostile world,   Can you really afford not 
to be vigilant ,   are you watching out for those 
who prey on the weak,  are you watching for cars 
and other dangers,   are you watching the people 
in the mall , for stackers and perverts ,   are you 
doing everything you can, to be sure that  your 
family is safe ?   Would you defend the old,  the 
helpless,  would you stop injustice if you saw it ?
This is Martial living .

Can you have fun, Yes,  can you ever let down and 
be care free,  No , not ever again,  not in this world,
not with the onus of keeping your family safe being 
squarely on your shoulders,.

Your home is your kingdom,  you are the warrior who 
protects it and those who you call your own,  your 
family , your friends,   YOU must be prepared, 
you are the one that has to be ready in a emergency, 

Do you know first aid ? CPR ?   
Learning this is martial training.

can you handle seeing 
people broken , and bleeding,   can you help in a emergency ?
this is the Martial Mind.

Are your physical good enough to deal with multiple attackers ?
If not, then what are you going to do if 3 guys attack your wife,

Can you afford not to train ?
Not to be consumed by training ?

You can quit training , because you suck,  as you age your 
fighting ability will become worse,    you will suck more with 
each passing year,   and if you are called on to defend 
your family , you will be nothing but road kill.

IF you have a martial heart ,  there is no way that you 
will give in to your own complacency , your own laziness, 
your own desire to be carefree , 

If you have a family your child hood is over, 
suck it up,  and start taking serious responsibility 
for being the protector and defender of what is 
good, and pure in this world.

Romney^..^ 
PS ( I am married  have 4 children who are now 17-25, 
      have a day job, my own MA school, and teach a college 
      level course in database management,  I am at the school
      4 days a week and meet to train elsewhere 2 other days a week,
      I teach MA 12 hours a week , and train with others another 6 , 
      I train on my own in the morning ,  and at night,  I read , think 
     breath Budo , I have walked this walk and hope you will also 
     choose this path, in this world we need warriors to fight the 
     chaos and injustice )


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 31, 2009)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> we are either getting stronger and  sharper or we
> are getting weaker and duller.




Yep, but it is possible to get better at different paces. One does not have to sacrifice all in the pursuit of MA. One can do so, but not doing so does not mean you are getting weaker.




wolfeyes2323 said:


> We can make all the excuses we want for not training,
> but, while we do not train our enemies do train,
> while we become weak and complacent ,



Yes, but as I train x hours per week, I am training and I am getting better.



wolfeyes2323 said:


> Do not count the hours,  use all the time you have
> to train,  There is NOTHING you do in life that can
> not be related to training,   There is nothing but training
> in the life of a warrior except using this training.



Hmm. In the life of software programmers, staying on top of things is pretty important too. Since that is my source of income, I'd say I cannot sacrifica ALL time to both.



wolfeyes2323 said:


> Even time with you Wife and Children is using
> this training ,I will give you a example ,
> You take your wife and kids to the mall to shop,
> you are their defender,  the last line of defense between
> ...



Isn't that a bit paranoid? Are you really convinced that people are lurking everywhere, waiting for you to drop your attention for a second and then attack you? If that is a reality you live in, then moving to a safer place is a much better investement in your family's safety.



wolfeyes2323 said:


> family is safe ?   Would you defend the old,  the
> helpless,  would you stop injustice if you saw it ?



That depends. My first responsibility is to my family.



wolfeyes2323 said:


> Are your physical good enough to deal with multiple attackers ?
> If not, then what are you going to do if 3 guys attack your wife,
> 
> Can you afford not to train ?
> Not to be consumed by training ?



Probably not. Are you good enough to fight of 100 armed ninja?
No? If so, you should train even harder...
My point: there is no point in being overly paranoid about far fetched situations. And if such a scenario is not far fetched to you, then moving to a low crime area is much better for your family than training 8 hours per day. Especially since you are not with them every second of their life.



wolfeyes2323 said:


> in this world we need warriors to fight the
> chaos and injustice )



We also need people who dedicate their lives to science, or else we'd still live in caves.

Look, getting through life with your family requires a balance of many things. Self defense is only 1 of those things. And while it is laudable that some people dedicate their lives to MA, that does not make those in-between worthless, cowards, lazy, or anything else.
Without US, you wouldn't have the world you live in.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe that the original poster was asking for help in rejuvinating his motivation. Telling him that he will never be a decent martial artist unless he trains harder is not productive, in my opinion. We all know that it is a fairly simple equation...the more you invest in your MA training, the more benefits you will reap (ignoring considerations such as natural athleticism, age, etc). But this line of reasoning engages a higher part of your brain, where delayed gratification wins out over instant gratification. 

What the OP needs is a way to bridge that gap. Heck, I myself need a way to bridge that gap. I love my kenpo, I think about it all the time, and I look forward to my 3 training sessions per week. But I don't train on my own, because I have difficulty in motivating myelf to train outside of a structured environment. Does this mean I'm a loser and should quit, because my heart isn't in it? No way. It simply means that I need to get creative in finding a way to motivate myself.

I think some previous posters had excellent ideas:

1) Never skip a training class at your dojo. No excuses. There are some days (especially at that time of the month, if you know what I mean) when I attend training not because I want to, but because I must.

2) Find a training partner, and structure weekly training sessions with that person outside your regular classes. This will help you add to the total number of hours you train, and provide useful input to correct any mistakes you may be perpetuating in your katas, etc. This helps with motivation, because it is embarrassing to cancel a session with someone you respect.

I would also add to this, by suggesting that you set small goals that are easily reached on a weekly or monthly basis. These goals should be concrete, not vague, and they should be things that you can master within your regular training regime. Completing small goals gives us a feeling of accomplishment.

We all go through ups and downs in our motivation. Sometimes it is enough just to survive your journey through the valley, knowing that a sunlit mountain peak is coming soon. We can't soar with the eagles every day of our lives.

Jen


----------



## thecrow (Aug 31, 2009)

best advice i could give, is train with love, figure out why you love it and reinforce that, and mixed up your training get creative do new things to train the same thing, there is enough to never get board.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I think some previous posters had excellent ideas:
> 
> 1) Never skip a training class at your dojo. No excuses. There are some days (especially at that time of the month, if you know what I mean) when I attend training not because I want to, but because I must.
> 
> ...


 
Great advice, Jen.

I have something to add, since the poster is a Wing Chun practitioner.

RubberDuck, please don&#8217;t give up. What you are feeling is normal for most beginning Wing Chun students. Unfortunately, this is common among almost every WC practitioner at the start. So, let me explain.

In most WC lineages, the first year is focused heavily on the first form, Siu Nim Tao (or Siu Lim, Siu Lum, Sil Lum, however you may pronounce) and what is in it. And with it, the principles, theories, concepts, and the execution of the hand positions, all which are the most important parts of the form. Very little is done for movement, ie, what we call footwork. The importance of everything in SNT can&#8217;t be stressed enough to beginning students. It is the building blocks of everything that follows in the system. The reason for this is because, if you don&#8217;t understand the how and why of the hand positions, and can&#8217;t get the execution of the hand positions to correctly work for you in a stationary stance, they will be of no use to you when you need to move or start applying footwork. However, being told that is not enough to keep you from getting bored and losing your desire to go to class. 

Traditionally, the 1st form was broken into 3 parts (Siu Nim Tao, Sahm Bai Fut, Muy Fa Ng Jern or Little Idea, Bow 3 times to Budda, and Plum Flower 5 Palms) and taught one part at a time. Months were spent on just the first 3rd of the form (sometimes as much as 6 months, maybe more), just standing in yee chi kim yeung ma (or whatever stance your lineage uses) performing the beginning 3rd of the form. And standing in one spot, doing the first 3rd of SNT (actually any form) over and over, along with whatever hand position drills which needed to be taught, is downright boring to a person. A lot of people give up in this beginning stage because they don&#8217;t see the big picture to come, unable to understand what this slow, teedious, beginning phase has to do with learning martial arts. Unfortunately, many modern sifus, in an attempt to keep students from becoming bored, introduce some footwork or too much movement too soon, or find other ways to keep them excited about training so the student doesn&#8217;t quit. 

Also, what we do looks different from what the other arts do. We don&#8217;t have or utilize the same type of techniques like other arts (karate, Tae Kwon Do, Kempo, or any of the other hard Chinese systems of MAs), no long stroke punches, power blocks, swinging kicks, flashy jump kicks, and so on. So the beauty of Wing Chun&#8217;s effectiveness is lost to the beginning student. It&#8217;s not until the student learns and has a better understanding of SNT that chi sau and the 2nd form, called Chum Kiu (Finding the Bridge), is taught. True footwork training begins then. Now it gets really fun and even more confusing for the student.

Plus, not to mention the fact perceived progress, to the beginning student, appears to be slow or non-existent. In fact, there is progress, but you don&#8217;t see it because most of the time, you&#8217;re trying to compare your skills to your senior brothers and sisters. In reality, it only proves they know more than you, as it should be. You must compare your skills to junior students, others who came after you (at least 3 &#8211; 6 months afterward) to see any progress.

Wing Chun rewards the person who is patient, artistic, creative, and someone who thinks outside the box. Those kind of people excel and learn quickly. And most people fall into at least one of those catagories. But, even if you don't have any of those attributes, you can still learn WC quickly and effectively. That's how it was designed.

My advice to you is to be patient.  Do as you&#8217;re been doing, talk yourself into ways that help you want to train.  Also, try to socialize in class with more of your fellow students.  Tell them how you feel about your lack of desire to train, they&#8217;ll understand.  Students training in Wing Chun tend to become very close after awhile, they become like a family, very tight and close knit.  It&#8217;s because of the in close techniques, the sensitivity training, and intimacy that develops between WC students in constant physical contact while developing skills.  The members of the school become like a family, brothers and sisters helping each other to become better and better at the art.  In many cases, the students profess to be willing to die for their Wing Chun brothers or sisters if called upon to assist them in a combat situation.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 2, 2009)

thecrow said:


> best advice i could give, is train with love, figure out why you love it and reinforce that, and mixed up your training get creative do new things to train the same thing, there is enough to never get board.


 
Greetings  this is great advise, 
  I was given a outline of 8 important concepts which 
determine the level of your art,  if you fall at even one of them,  To quote 
 you Kung-fu nogood  ,      The last of these eight was TRUE LOVE,
If you do not have this love you will not be able to train past the boredom, 
over the plateau s, through the down times,  and past the obstacles . 

You must also love others,   it is only a love for others, Humility and a sense of duty that 
forces us to intercede to stop injustice to the innocent and weak,
without this love we are selfish, and egotistical and we are more likely to 
take advantage of the weak then we are to help them.

The Origins or Martial arts is in training to serve and protect, 
True love is the reason for the sacrifice. 
Romney^..^


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 2, 2009)

It was said:
&#8220;One does not have to sacrifice all in the pursuit of MA. One can do so, 
but not doing so does not mean you are getting weaker.&#8221;

How long have you been training ?
Remember your words and think about them again in 25 years.

When we first begin training,  a small amount of effort invested will 
yield a large gain.    When you have nothing , there is nothing to lose,
Any effort at all will make us better.

As you  achieved  more  proficiency in your art, 
investing more time and training has diminishing returns, 
and if you do not train , even for one of your scheduled times 
you are sliding backwards, and becoming less proficient. 

When you have achieved a high level of proficiency You 
will have much to lose,  and it will slip away very quickly.

At this point the equation is reversed, to gain even a little 
requires a larger investment of time and training .

When all is consumed by training and using,  it is understanding 
that continues to grow. 

Martial arts are body , mind, spirit 
when we begin it is the body which is trained and disciplined, 
Increasingly the mind must be trained and disciplined , 
as we age it is the spirit which becomes stronger, 

the Heart/Mind  is one with heaven and earth
Understanding this is what keeps us on the path .

Romney^..^


----------



## RubberDuck (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm amazed this thread is still going!  Just wanted to say thanks - there's some really great things to think about here - especially relevant today because I missed last week's training due to holiday and am now back to those familiar butterfly feelings thinking of the session tonight.

Oh Jen, I'm a she (I know, my username isn't totally revealing, heh) so know that time of the month feeling very well   Also have two only-just school age children so that adds a whole other dimension to finding the time to train!  I think I'm doing fairly well though, I try and do *something* every day even if it's not for as long as I'd like - SLT, skills, and working general fitness/strength.  It's becoming easier as I go along - especially because I don't allow myself to bunk off, you're right, that's key.

zepedawingchun: really great advice there, thank you - I think bar one other person I'm the most junior member in my class.  It's so easy (and stupid) to compare myself to the other more senior members then get frustrated at my lack of progress.  I saw a fairly high level grading recently and what was required to achieve the grade was terrifying - still... one day at a time!


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 2, 2009)

you mention:

"Hmm. In the life of software programmers, 
staying on top of things is pretty important too. 
Since that is my source of income, I'd say I cannot sacrifica ALL time to both."


I have been a programmer and DBA for 27 years,
To protect you programs and your database, you
must come to know those who would invade or attack it.

You must learn to protect your machine, your database, your code,
this is strategy,  it is knowing your self , your resources ,  and 
knowing your opponents and their resources and tactics.

You can not leave vulnerabilities, or you will be exploited, 
you can not afford to lose track of your enemies (intruders) 
or ignore them,  they are waiting.
You Must be one step ahead of them , 
and be able to thwart their efforts. 

So what is different with this and enemies on the street , 
(at the mall)  or in the ring , or training hall floor ?

Romney^..^


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 2, 2009)

it was mentioned :

Isn't that a bit paranoid? Are you really convinced that people are 
lurking everywhere, waiting for you to drop your attention for a 
second and then attack you? If that is a reality you live in, 
then moving to a safer place is a much better investement in your family's safety.

Again, the difference between US is that I have walked this path for many years
and you are just beginning.

I have moved to a better Neighborhood , one with good schools, and
low crime,   My children have grown up and moved back into the city,
I go to visit them,   there are drug dealer and prostitutes on the corner, 
there are shootings , murders, on the street around their apartments.

I walk with them to the stores, and coffee shops, etc,   and help them 
every chance I get,   are there creeps , and derelicts watching, you bet,
I know these People (not personally, but I grew up around people just 
like them) I know my enemies ,    I also know myself and what I am 
capable of,  I know my strengths and weaknesses,   I am prepared 
at all times, Do I want my lovely daughters living there , NO,  but, 
it is not my choice, so I deal with it.

My mother who is 84 years old still owns a house in my old neighborhood, 
I have to go there and check on it ,  alone , at night ,   and yes it has 
been broken into , and I have just Missed catching intruders,
Do I want to do this, NO, Who else is going to do it ?

I am sent out of town for training and conferences, to cities like 
NY, LA, Philly ,  SF  etc,   I stay in hotels down town,  and I 
walk the streets at night ,   am I looking for trouble NO, 
what is my alternative,  hide in my hotel room,   or get 
drunk in the hotel bar , because I&#8217;m afraid to walk out the door ?

Yes there are people watching,  don&#8217;t believe it go to the mall 
and look for them,  or better yet walk down town and watch 
the people who are watching you,   take the subways at night , 
take a walk in the park,  they are their ..

Yes I have had encounter on the streets,   yes I have avoided 
many more, because I was vigilant .

Am I paranoid , No,  I am Vigilant and I am ready.
When I leave the training hall , I do not leave my training behind
I do not leave my Martial mind and heart inside the walls of a building, 
I take them with me out the door and out on the street,

I do not fear the reaper,  I have so far managed to avoid him, 
but in the end &#8230;

Romney^..^


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 2, 2009)

last two point , 

&#8220;Are you good enough to fight of 100 armed ninja?&#8221;

We can all place ourselves in a situation where we can not win,
this is fatal ground. 
True martial arts is understanding this and avoiding these 
situations and grounds.

I am good enough to avoid the fatal ground of fighting 
100 armed ninja .



 "We also need people who dedicate their lives to science, or else we'd still live in caves."

This is true,  Are you one of these people ?  , if so then you should most likely be 
taking science classes, and leaving Martial Arts to  the warriors among us.
It comes back to knowing ourselves.

I do not think that people who do not dedicate their selves to Martial Arts are 
lazy or worthless etc,    There are many necessary arts that form a society. 

There are also many reasons to practice a physical art,   Sport,  health,  competition 
to name a few, and that is fine as well. 

When I hear that someone is training a Martial Art,  I  assume that they are 
training the Spirit/mind/body  following the precepts of Ancient Martial 
practices.   If someone identifies their self in this manner,  then , yes, 
not training means you are lazy and I would like to help motivate you. 

If this is not the case, then I do not really care how much time you 
spend at a hobby,  My only concern is that you not deceive yourself 
either,   for if you use a hobby to defend your life or the life of another, 
you may indeed be short lived.

So where do you fit,    it is a question which only has meaning for you,
(no reply requested) 

Sorry if I offended you,   this was not my intent, 
Hopefully thinking of our discussion will help you know your self better, 
and if this was accomplished then it was well worth the trouble 
of all this typing .

In Budo 
Romney^..^


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 2, 2009)

When I don`t feel like going.. I just go anyway. Don`t think, just DO.

Do NOT lie down on the evil couch, not until after training.


----------



## still learning (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello, Great points from above...just wanted to add this...

"Where would you like to be 5 years from now, 10 years from now, etc..."
...if you didn't stop training???

Goals...easy to stop....reaching them...is hard work....

Next point:  Most of us will never get into "fights" ...ask you Mom and Dads....Verbal works..

Aloha,

PS: Being prepare is also good too...MA's


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2009)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> you mention:
> 
> "Hmm. In the life of software programmers,
> staying on top of things is pretty important too.
> ...



How it is different?

1) Physical MA skills will not help me with that.
2) In order to stay on top of my game, I spend much of my free time learning new technologies and languages and doing research. All that time I cannot put in physical MA training.

Do you spend time learning new languages, other databases, new platforms, or things like that?
If so, that is time you cannot spend on physical MA practise. If you want to be really on top of -that- game, you cannot also spend the same amount of time on MA practise.

Btw, the network I currently manage is completely separate from the outside world. People don't even have physical access to the machines. So I am not thinking about digital attackers all the time. I do not live with the idea that people are continuously trying to attack my network. If you are a database administrator for a large connected network, I agree that the situation is different.


----------



## Live True (Sep 3, 2009)

First, an aside to wolfeyes and Bruno....I have read many posts by both of you, and I respect a lot of what you both have to say. You bring up good points, and clearly are at a stage where you can give some useful advice and opinions on Martial arts...that said...life is not a black and white situation.  

It appears that Wolfeyes is arguing that you are either a warrior or you are not. It is not that simple.  I do believe that there are those who are called or are fortunate to choose and train in the lifestyle of a warrior. There are many discussions on what that term means, which we'll not reopen here. Suffice it to say that we can all have the ability to draw on the part of us that is warrior. And many men and women have done so in times of crises and then gone back to thier ordinary lives afterwards.  Are they as capable and skilled as a trained warrior...no...but thier heart and spirit/will can sometimes bridge the gap.  

You are fortunate that you have the calling, ability , and luck to make MA your lifestyle. Most of us are not that fortunate.  But do not have the pride to beleive that makes you a better warrior than all of those who cannot focus so much of their time in practice.  Technical skill is a major component in a fight, and I am not denying that hours of daily practice make a more skilled fighter.  I am simply stating that ANY practice makes one a better fighter than they would have been.  And you cannot underestimate will, determination, or motivation as a large part of any fight as well.
<><>
Bruno, it appears that you are arguing that MA can fit into the spaces in between your life's obligations, and you are sounding a bit angry or irritated that Wolfeyes is saying you are then only a hobbyist and not a serious MA'ist.   I actually agree with both of you...to an extent. 

I ABSOLUTELY agree that family is first, and life happens.  I ABSOLUTELY agree that most of us do not make our life through MA, so it is not a major part of our life.  I also, ABSOLUTELY agree that if you are a serious MAist, then it should flow throughout many parts of your life.  NOW, I do not believe it's one or the other.  I've discussed with many of my freinds how I hit a spot after a year  of training where I suddenly realized that MA had seeped into a lot of little things I do on a daily basis. I am more aware of my surroundings, more likely to use an elbow strike or targeted shoken to turn off the plate light switches, kicks to open doors, etc.  I am much more likely to stand up for myself and others in big and little things.

I have a 10 month old little girl, and I commute 2 hours/day to and form work.  I cannot devote as much time as I'd like to my practice...but I do what I can and I focus intently in the time I have....the rest is somethign that simply flows through my day.  Others may call me a hobbyist, and I am not 100% sure if they realize how insulting and belittling that sounds.  Even if it may be true, it is a label I do not accept.  I am a uechiteka. I practice a martial arts that flows through my day. It does not consume me, but it is a long term part of my life from now until it ends.  It is a part of me, not something I do just for fun (although I do have lots of fun).  I am at the start of a long journey, and it is part of me.  How can that make it a hobby?  

So...gentlemen, please remember the world is not black and white...and most of us live in the shades of grey in between.  This is not bad. It's simply is.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2009)

Live True said:


> <><>
> Bruno, it appears that you are arguing that MA can fit into the spaces in between your life's obligations, and you are sounding a bit angry or irritated that Wolfeyes is saying you are then only a hobbyist and not a serious MA'ist.   I actually agree with both of you...to an extent.



Not angry, no.
It's just that I am a bit annoyed with people (in general) who insist on absolutes. Black and white. According to some posters, I can only be 
a) a warrior who dedicates his life to MA
b) a hobbyist whose heart isn't in it.

I fall in between. And just because I cannot / will not dedicate my life to MA does not mean I should be classifieds under option (B). I find it pretty insulting actually, if people do so. Or like a couple of months ago, when someone told me (us) to take up dancing if I didn't want to spar full contact.



Live True said:


> I ABSOLUTELY agree that family is first, and life happens.  I ABSOLUTELY agree that most of us do not make our life through MA, so it is not a major part of our life.  I also, ABSOLUTELY agree that if you are a serious MAist, then it should flow throughout many parts of your life.  NOW, I do not believe it's one or the other.  I've discussed with many of my freinds how I hit a spot after a year  of training where I suddenly realized that MA had seeped into a lot of little things I do on a daily basis. I am more aware of my surroundings, more likely to use an elbow strike or targeted shoken to turn off the plate light switches, kicks to open doors, etc.  I am much more likely to stand up for myself and others in big and little things.
> 
> I have a 10 month old little girl, and I commute 2 hours/day to and form work.  I cannot devote as much time as I'd like to my practice...but I do what I can and I focus intently in the time I have....the rest is somethign that simply flows through my day.  Others may call me a hobbyist, and I am not 100% sure if they realize how insulting and belittling that sounds.  Even if it may be true, it is a label I do not accept.  I am a uechiteka. I practice a martial arts that flows through my day. It does not consume me, but it is a long term part of my life from now until it ends.  It is a part of me, not something I do just for fun (although I do have lots of fun).  I am at the start of a long journey, and it is part of me.  How can that make it a hobby?
> 
> So...gentlemen, please remember the world is not black and white...and most of us live in the shades of grey in between.  This is not bad. It's simply is.



I agree with you for 100%.

My commute is shorter, but I have 2 little kids (2 and 4) and a wife who works a job with responsibilities. This means I have to take care of the household in the evening, cook, wash the kids, put them in bed and read bedtime stories. What time I have left is then divided between

a) renovating the house
b) computer programming stuff
c) spending some time with my wife
d) MA
e) spending some time on my hobby.

The fact that I haven't missed a single class last season, met up with my sensei for extra practise, and practised at home every free moment I have should speak for me and how serious I take MA, I feel. Yet because I did not sacrifice a, b,c or e, I get labeled a hobbyist.



Live True said:


> So...gentlemen, please remember the world is not black and white...and most of us live in the shades of grey in between.  This is not bad. It's simply is.



I know. That was my point, and the reason I was getting a bit annoyed at some of the arguments in this thread.


----------



## Live True (Sep 3, 2009)

Now, to the OP...rubberduck, I'm a female as well, but your question is not a male/female specific problem, as you can probably tell from the post.  Monthly issues aside, we all have those up/down days. 

Here's my 2 cents FWIW:

*Practice daily*, that helps ingrain the habit of training, whether you are in class or not
part of this is to _practice at home_
_even 15 min/day_ can realize real benefit in your training and technique..and your mental awareness and focus as well
I find that 15-30/min a day helps me deal with the daily stressors of being a new mommy (very active and inquisitive 10 month old), job (recent layoffs I just avoided, 2 hr commute, etc.), and life in general


*5 min rule*-whether it be the gym or class, I try to follow the 5 min rule
This is where you get dressed and go whether you feel like it or not and give it 5 min to determine if you are truly not feeling it or if you were just being tired/lazy/whiny/bored/what-have-you
9 times out of 10 it is something like the above, and the energy of being in class or working out will kick in and you'll be glad you showed up
Sometimes, just the fact you are already there will keep you going until those little endorphins and the rest can kick in
On rare occassions, you will still feel crappy and unmotivated, in those cases, it is best to make your apologies, pack it up, and go home.
The one time I did this in the last 12 months, I was at the beginning stages of a VERY nasty flu bug. My going home prevented a lot of my fellow classmates from getting sick, and allowed my body time to heal.

*be in it for the long haul*
Short term goals are useful, but if you are in it only for the short term goals like kicking X's butt or earning a (choose appropriate color) belt...then your motivations might come and go.
Have long term goals of learning to be a martial artist, fostering my inner warrior, being worth of teaching others, etc....then you may realize that these goals are the accumulation of a lot of hours and repetition
But each moment hones the person you want to be, like chips in marble...it takes time but the end result should be a beautiful realization of essence.

*little things*
sometimes the focus on little things can help too
focusing on perfecting that opening stance can provide a short term goal/challenge that you just "gotta" master
and of course, as noted in my last post, those little daily things to remind you of what you are gaining by practice (strength, confidence, focus, health....)

*embrace the suck*
goes back to the long haul, and this is a phrase I just became acquainted with...sometimes....you just gotta know that it's gonna suck/be boring/repetitive/etc...and just do it anyway
And over time you will realize that those repetitive drills, etc. made a significant different in your strength, targeting, etc.

*family-*as a parent, sometimes the best motivation is my child
When I practice at home, she sees me being strong and focused
As she grows, she will see that health is a priority, and that it can be fun as well
AS she growns, she will also know that women can/should be strong and able to defend themselves
Not only does my practice help me....it will provide a good example for my daughter so she can grow into a strong, confident, healthy young woman.

Those are some thoughts off the top of my head.

BTW, it's a bit late, but CONGRATS on the testings!!!  Every step forward is a victory..and some of the steps back can be as well.

Good luck and enjoy this addition to your life!


----------



## still learning (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello,  ...want to learn? ...... is to want to train!   

One has to love it....or leave it............

Aloha,  ... funny there is a love and hate relationships at times?


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 8, 2009)

There is only black and white, ( and a greater and lesser of each)
Yin and Yang have no shades, But there is  a balance which never stops changing .

There is a reason that traditional Martial arts are called, Ways , or paths. 
Bu-do,  or  Wu-shu , They are solitary paths  , 
 ( ways of Not fighting,  not OF fighting ),

 &#8220;A persons Heart/mind  is the same as heaven and earth &#8220;

When we first begin training  a martial art,  we use discipline of the body , 
to train the mind,  and spirit,    It is difficult to be ONE, 
and coordinate the three into one (spirit, mind ,body)
we learn to do this in short time frames,  the duration 
of sitting or moving meditation (or forms), 

We then learn to turn this mind frame on at will, 
it is the Mind we use to deal with serious life and death issues and
 crisis.   This may be helping others , as well as harming others. 
Are we strong enough of mind to see serious injury, crisis and 
chaos ,  remain calm , and deal with these events and circumstances ?
This is the One Mind/heart .

As we progress the ability to hold this frame of mind increases, 
we can keep it throughout the entire training session, 
and it becomes easier to turn on and off, 

Then we find that we exit the training hall with the same mind, 
and that this one mind begins to become our normal mind,
and then we find that it becomes difficult to turn off , even if 
we so desire.

This is when we see that the strategies of Martial arts 
are used constantly against us in life  ,on the street ,  In business,  
 in jobs and our work, in the world in general (all under heaven and on earth) ,
 LIFE is the Battle ground ,  and yes people will take advantage of our good 
nature, our lack of vigilance ,   and our lack of attention, 

people will  over charge us if they can, they will tell us that we 
need things that we do not,  our employer will   manipulate us, 
our fellow workers will step on us and take the promotion that 
we have worked for  ,  The neighbor will put his fence on our land, 
the kid around the corner will rob our garage, 
hackers will attack your computer, they will steal your 
Wifi at home , they will steal your identity,   your money , 
and if you are not careful your life. 
there are those that will attack your wife, your children , your, 
your parents , friends and relatives ,    
these attacks and the methods of dealing with them 
 all work according to Martial principle. 

It is why Sun Tzu&#8217;s Art of war is read world wide , by business men,
as well as military people..

Where do you draw the line ?
You can not always get physical,
you can be beat up, chewed up , and spit out,
without ever having a opportunity or need 
to be physical.  They are using martial principles 
against you,  attacking you,   and all that you 
love and hold in your heart, and you  also can use 
your martial mind/heart to deal with them, and 
prevent this.

Person heart same heaven earth 

Martial arts are about training the heart and Mind,
this begins with training the body , but this is not the 
end, or goal.

I assumed that the person who began this thread was a 
martial artist at heart (a student of Wing chun) ,   if not ,
 and you practice a sport or a fighting method,  then I really 
have no answer to why you should train further . 
I would not want to go either. 

perhaps the thing to do is ask your self why did Wing Chun 
develop her method,  what was her goal,  
how much dedication was required , etc. 

It seem logical to me that we can not expect to 
master a method   by not following the way 
set out by its creator.

Romney^..^


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Sep 8, 2009)

Greetings &#8211; I am not a practitioner of Wing chun , 
I actually practice Okinawan arts, 
but I do have a associate that uses the school to 
teach Wing Chun,    I also had the pleasure and 
privilege to train with Mr Liu Chang I  , Feeding 
Crane kung fu (From Taiwan ), who has visited my school on 
several occasions  .  Feeding Crane  and most other 
Crane methods are all attributed to the same creator 
Wing Chun.   

 I have had several long conversation 
with  Mr Liu ,  and trained under him, learning his short power 
methods and exercises.    I know what he expects , and 
what he says is necessary to become proficient at this 
style,  he has sets of exercises that should be practice 
100X several times a day.    In the training session 
with Mr Liu,  most people , (even those who train 
regularly )  find it difficult to perform 25 repetitions 
of many of  these exercise sets, Once  in a day.
Last time Mr liu was here , I was sore for a week after 
he left , and I normally train (in other arts ) daily.

I also know that Mr liu says 
&#8220;Feeding Crane kill you one second &#8220;
and if you train with him, he demonstrates as much.

Mr liu says that we are training for that ONE time in 
our life that we need our art to defend or preserve 
life.

This is my motivation,   that when the wheel turns, 
and I am called upon to act on the behalf of my self 
or others,    that I will have no regrets  about my 
preparation or training,

Temper this motivation with Love , and 
you have the makings of a Martial artist,

this is where I was speaking from,
and I think I have now said all that I can.

Romney^..^


----------



## Live True (Sep 10, 2009)

Romney, 
Again, I respect your viewpoint, and it has much worth consideration and use in it. That said, In my opinion, you have not found the balance of yin yang as you state. Your world seems heavily lopsided toward negative possibilities and training to be prepared.

Even samurai wrote Haiku.

You only mention your family as something to protect. Do they not bring you joy? Do you spend time with them?

I agree..protect them, teach them to be strong...but also honor them for who and what they are.

Again, you train and make a living through your martial arts. Most of us do not have that option or choose that path. That does not make us lesser warriors. It simply means we do define ourselves by your standards.

In my opinion, living as a warrior is fine, but a warrior must also appreciate what he/she is protecting and living for. If you don't appreciate life, if you only train...then your path is hollow.

I can respect your technical advice, but I think a broader perspective and appreciation would actually make you a better warrior not a lesser one.


----------



## Shaderon (Sep 14, 2009)

I am starting to build my own MA company in order to make a living from it and most people consider me dedicated, even overly so but I don't practice 5 hours a day, in fact I practice at most 2 hours a day mostly 1.

I train 5 days a week, I have Friday and Sunday off as my body needs to rest and 3 hours of differnt days I do my training, once a month I do instructor training and then I teach for 5 hours split between 5 different days.

Does that make me not dedicated?

I work part time and I'm a single mum, I don't have to time to do any more!  In fact I don't have much time to come on here and post i'm that busy.

Just because you don't train in every single minute you have spare does not mean that you are not dedicated... please don't make that mistake.  dedication means that you will never give up and you will make your chosed path work, it doesn't not mean that you are willing to kill yourself with hard physical labour and give up time that you need to do other things in.  

And please don't tell us how to make time to do things, I get enough of that at work!  I live to LIVE, to enjoy my life, not to "get things done".  If putting something off until after I've had a sit down and shared a TV program with my daughter after school means it takes a bit longer then so be it!

BTW I do my patterns in my head most of the time, just not physically.


----------



## bekkilyn (Sep 15, 2009)

Cirdan said:


> When I don`t feel like going.. I just go anyway. Don`t think, just DO.
> 
> Do NOT lie down on the evil couch, not until after training.



The couch (physically) got in the way of my practice/workouts. So...I just got rid of the couch.


----------



## still learning (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello, Everyone life has priorties.....each of us must choose the most important ones' first...

Family first, work second (supports the family),  then third can be any thing or even your own MA training...!

When you don't want to train?  ....one must find its priorties...

Aloha,

PS: Drop out rates is very high in most MA Classes...this is the norm!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 15, 2009)

RubberDuck said:


> ... how do you psych yourself up to go ahead and do it anyway?
> 
> I'm new to martial arts (started Wing Chun about 2 months ago), and I've found that the initial enthusiasm is wearing off, but I haven't yet reached the stage where perceived progress can keep me going. Translation: I'm at the I suck stage
> 
> ...


 
I think plateauing is only natural not just in martial arts, but in any physical activity that you do and from personal experience I find that the hardest part for me is getting my fat butt out the door to class.  Once I'm there then I seem to do fine and as a matter of fact I've actually had some of my best training sessions on days that really didn't feel like going.  If it got to the point with me where that didn't work then I've actually taken time off to recharge my batteries.  Good luck to you and I hope that it's just a phase and you continue in your training.


----------



## still learning (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,  This book gave us a great motivation to continue in those times of wanting to stop  training.

"Living the Martial Art Way" ..you may want to read it!

Aloha,


----------



## kingkong89 (Oct 17, 2009)

I know how you feel all of us in martial arts have felt that way at least once, one suggestion is mage it interesting and fun to you keep up the mind tricking tell urself itll be fun i teach at a small dojo and ive done the basics for over 13 years and i still enjoy them because i tell myself they will help me get better true they will but like anyone else if i didnt keep that in the back of my mind then they would be boring


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Oct 23, 2009)

Greetings &#8211;
 &#8220;Again, you train and make a living through your martial arts&#8221;

I work a day job so I can teach and practice without thought about the finances .

&#8220;In my opinion, living as a warrior is fine, but a warrior must also 
appreciate what he/she is protecting and living for. 
If you don't appreciate life, if you only train...then your path is hollow&#8221;

I have learned to appreciate every moment of my life, 
each cup of coffee,  each kiss,  each day dawning, 
each breath.     Every time we do anything , it may be our last.

The depth of the pool does not matter, its clarity does .

Romney^..^


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 4, 2009)

I really don't think of it as a choice. I've made a comitment to my body, and my mind to be dedicated and strong, and I refuse to let myself down. The same aproach has been helping me quit smoking.


----------

